# Marks in engine after cleaning



## 93skjc (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi all I've an evo and the engine is pretty clean, but last time I cleaned it I've been left with the residue left behind, I tried again wiping it off but it's pretty stubborn what's best to remove this residue? And clean the engine I used gunk and ag engine and machine cleaner, but the residue left behind looks rubbish, should I get some G101 and spray it in there, and how safe is it pressure washing the engine bay after? Its my lack of removing the cleaner thats left the marks, obviously avoiding the air filter and coil packs 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Can you put up a pic or two?


----------

